# sickly feeling 3dp5dt



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi,i'm 3dp5dt and i am feeling slightly sick at the back of my throat..if i was pregnant,would this be too early to feel sick? i am on progesterone pessaries,can they make u feel sick? i have been on them for 6 days,and have only just started feeling sick today.

i have really sore boobs,but they started before embryo transfer,so they must be from the pessaries.

i have slight af pains,is it too early for a period? 

thanks


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi solucky

I was on progesterone gels which gave me AF type cramps, stomach aches, & sore boobs. It's possible u could be getting the sickly feeling from that too. 
The advantage if having a 5dt is that the blastocyst will implant quick soon after transfer as its at the stages of implantation if conceived naturally. This could also cause sickness. 

Don't worry about any if ur symptoms. I had it all.. Even some spotting. I'm now 6w3d pg and early scan is on Monday. 

My clinic always says to me as long as u don't have a proper bleed then there's nothing to be concerned about! 

Good luck Hun!


----------

